# Arksly's Artwork



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Love the Peaches!!! very classy. Congrats on the skateboard and please show us the finished product.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Love the Peaches!!! very classy. Congrats on the skateboard and please show us the finished product.


Thank you! I'll have to take a picture of it when it gets put up which should be some time this week.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I still haven't had a chance to go to the skateboard shop to get a picture. But, I did go to the mall and my graphite drawing is up. Right now we are making stamps in art. Here's my design. I haven't actually made the stamp yet but I'll be starting soon.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, you're great! The peaches are my favorite, too.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Here are some more.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

You're pretty good. The peaches are my favourite too.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

My internet is finally working! Woo hoo! Here are some of my drawings, paintings, etc.
The first and second picture are an apple (inspired by apple records) I made out of soapstone.

The third picture is just a rough sketch of a horse that I did.

The fourth and fifth pictures are of my skateboard, hanging in the shop. I ended up getting an offer on it and I have yet to decide if I'm willing to sell it or not.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats on the skateboard!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I know it's been a long time since I posted but I thought I should give an update. I made a thread a loooong time ago about taking requests for pictures and never really got any done. But! I've been working on them lately and once I have finished all of them, I will be taking requests again. Here's the thread: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/will-do-drawings-free-*horses-only*-53124/

In the mean time, I'll be showing the artwork I've done lately. Most of it is for school so alot of it is mediums I haven't really used before so please bear with me!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Here are just a few drawings I've done recently.

The first one is just a quick sketch I did (had to be still life).
The next one was conte (had to be a landscape)
And the last one is just colored pencils.


----------



## milk (Oct 9, 2011)

try drawing from life instead of from images. you'll advance way faster this way.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's one of my pictures that I'm most proud of. It's Paul McCartney!!! Of course :lol:. I did it on a plane to Toronto. The only other person I've done was Johnny Depp as Edward Scissorhands. That picture was probably my best work so far but I gave it to a friend for her birthday.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I love the perspective you chose for the racing scene. Very unusual and engaging.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's more. None of my non-horsey friends could see what the first one is but hopefully you guys will. All of the other pictures are just doodles I do (usually in math) some of the proportions are really weird but they're just cartoons. Hope you like them.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Some more. The last three I drew on a day where I just couldn't seem to get my "groove" for drawing horses and couldn't even get the head-neck proportions even close to right, let alone the whole body. So I came up with those instead.


----------



## CindyB (Nov 14, 2011)

I love the bit, very realistic!
Your next sketches in strip style are cute, very funny! (I don't know if it's very English.. I hope you understand lol)


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

So great news! I found out today that I'm Artist of the Week at my school! I'm very excited. My art teacher also asked if I'd be okay to hang up my racing scene along with the picture below by our theater room! I'm very excited to be picked out of such a big school!

This is the picture that I got Artist of the Week with. It's the same picture as before but on a much larger scale.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Congrats! It's a very exquisitely done drawing. You might look into what sort of college scholarships you could seek for art?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow! Great drawings! I especially like the racing scene


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you so much for all of your comments. You have absolutely no idea just how much they mean to me.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

That is great! Congrats. I love your work, keep it up


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I was bored the other night so I decided to do this. Definitely not my best but it was just a quick one.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Some more...


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I was bored today so I did a water colour painting of Jesse. I've never tried a horse before. I also put the original photo for comparison.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

So lovely...as usual!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

JamieLeighx's Dealer


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

My little cousin


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I've decided to start taking requests. Now, I have a few requests. Please make sure the pictures aren't blurry/out of focus, please limit it to horses and please can we keep it at around three requests at a time? I don't want to get too behind. Thank you


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Arksly said:


> I've decided to start taking requests. Now, I have a few requests. Please make sure the pictures aren't blurry/out of focus, please limit it to horses and please can we keep it at around three requests at a time? I don't want to get too behind. Thank you


Could you please do Jess (just her, not the other horses/backround)?  


Shes the chestnut 
THANKS HEAPS!!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Your work is gorgeous!
Well, you can try Dozer or Bart. Which ever you prefer  Bart is the pony, Dozer is the draft. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Okay! I'll work on them tomorrow. 

So please no more requests until I've posted the pictures of these. Thanks


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Look what I got done today!!! Woot woot :lol:


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Arksly said:


> Look what I got done today!!! Woot woot :lol:


Jeez louise..thats amazing.. cant wait for mine!! 
If you do more than one picture of mine (you dont have to) could you do it as a 'collage style' on one peice of paper?


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

sommsama09 said:


> Jeez louise..thats amazing.. cant wait for mine!!
> If you do more than one picture of mine (you dont have to) could you do it as a 'collage style' on one peice of paper?


I sure can try!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks heaps! Her name is Jess  You have amazing talent...


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Arksly said:


> Look what I got done today!!! Woot woot :lol:


 That's awesome! Thanks so much!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

very nice work. YOu are a total natural with water colors, and that's not easy to do .


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you! I just find them very easy to use. However, I have a lot of trouble trying to make things in colour. They don't really turn out bad per-say but they don't turn out how I picture them in my head.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's a forest that I tried.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I've been thinking about possibly trying to do commisions. What do you thing would be a reasonable price? And would any be willing to actually pay for A painting? I can do people, although they aren't my favorite and I would be willing to try other types of animals. Thoughts? Suggestions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I would pay a reasonable price for a sketch or painting of my horses(s). What is a reasonable price? No idea! Lol


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow that forrest is awesome! I love the misty effect!

How is my drawing comming along?


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

sommsama09 said:


> Wow that forrest is awesome! I love the misty effect!
> 
> How is my drawing comming along?


It's coming along slowly lol. Today was a snow day so I didn't have school but I got caught up reading Mockingjay. I have work tomorrow at two so I might try and get a little done before I head off to work. I don't really want to start painting it unless I know that I'll have enough time to finish it. With watercolors I have to paint it quickly because working on it while it's still wet is key.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Could you please do Bonnie for me when you get the time? Thanks!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Arksly said:


> It's coming along slowly lol. Today was a snow day so I didn't have school but I got caught up reading Mockingjay. I have work tomorrow at two so I might try and get a little done before I head off to work. I don't really want to start painting it unless I know that I'll have enough time to finish it. With watercolors I have to paint it quickly because working on it while it's still wet is key.


 
WHAT you mean .. :lol: Its ok lol im just joking, take as much time as you liek - i know the feeling with being buisy :wink: Heck i have two horse jobs and high school lol i totlly undesrstand  Only do my thing when you want to  No pressue


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's one I did for my friend. Technically, it's her Christmas present. I'm just a little behind lol.

sommsama: I swear I'm trying to find time for yours!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

WOW that looks awesoem, faces are so hard to do and you did yours great! Thats ok, im just excited to see mine


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

You've got loads of talent!


----------

